# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Do energy drinks effect  physical anxiety?

## CeCe

I used to drink a can of Monster Energy Drink once a day for the about 4 moths. I stopped because I knew they weren't good for me. Ever since I quit drinking them I have had 10x anxiety. I felt physically anxious well drinking them. Not drinking them, mental anxiousness?

----------


## Skippy

I'd say they would increase anxiety. Quite honestly, I've no idea why those things exist at all; they're extremely bad for ya, and seem to be yet another way people make money at expense people's health. If I were to drink one of those, just one, it'd be my ticket to a hospital. 
The 10x anxiety is prolly withdraw or somethin'. I bet they got addictive stuff in there, kinda like Tim Horton's coffee or the USA version of mountain dew....

----------


## WintersTale

With all the caffeine in them, yes, probably.

----------


## metamorphosis

I would have to say for most they do. I often down one before my bike rides though.;P

----------


## Otherside

Caffeine is supposed to increase physical anxiety. I've been told by my GP, a therapist, a councillor and a p-doc to stay away from caffeine and that yes, it does make physical anxiety worse. 

As Skippy said, the 10x mental anxiety probably is with withdrawl.

----------


## Sagan

IN my experience with energy drinks. They are a devils brew for those with anxiety.  In my experience. I noticed a significant increase in sweating, racing thoughts, shaking, feelings of impending doom. etc. Panic attack in a can, for me anyway

----------


## Koalafan

Oh god yea! Caffeine + lots of sugar = very bad recipe for those with anxiety =/. I avoid those things like the plague.

----------


## takethebiscuit

I can see absolutely no way those energy drinks would help anyone lose weight. It's like drinking sugar in a can. I was once shown the amount of exercise it takes to burn off the calories from a can of energy drink and we were doing the exercises for about an hour. 

As for anxiety, yes, regular consumption of those drinks would increase anxiety levels. You'd basically be flooding your system with caffeine. Which would be okay in small doses. But a can a day for regular periods would seriously upset your body chemistry. 

Mental anxiety experienced after stopping taking energy drinks could be caused by withdrawal symptoms. If you drink anything that changes your body chemistry as much as energy drinks do and you drink it for a long period of time then your body grows accustomed and addicted to it. A sudden loss of the energy drink is likely to cause mental and physical anxiety as your body gets used to not having regular energy drinks. 

If you have cause to doubt your physical health, go see your doctor. The amount of people who put off going to see their doctor when it could make the world of difference.

----------


## VickieKitties

The sugar free energy drinks taste like piss, I mix them with vodka and lime juice usually.  I take them, caffeine and diet pills all the time with little effect on my anxiety level.

----------


## Ironman

They do for me - They get me wired and jumpy, as opposed to the five-hour energy deals.  I really only needs half a bottle or so, not the whole thing to stay awake.
It's sad that we have come to that to stay motivated - caffeine isn't enough anymore.

.....it's also a surprise that this comes up with people who have anxiety, many of whom have insomnia at times.

----------


## WintersTale

I wouldn't know, I've never drank an energy drink. 

Coffee tends to relax me, though. Yes, it's insane.

----------


## Bean the Mean

> I wouldn't know, I've never drank an energy drink. 
> 
> Coffee tends to relax me, though. Yes, it's insane.



Do you have adhd? Coffee tends to relax people with that disorder.

----------


## Equinox

Stimulants (prescription ones included) don't make me anxious but I am diagnosed with ADHD and EDS (excessive daytime sleepiness).

----------


## sanspants

> They do for me - They get me wired and jumpy, as opposed to the five-hour energy deals.  I really only needs half a bottle or so, not the whole thing to stay awake.
> It's sad that we have come to that to stay motivated - caffeine isn't enough anymore.
> 
> .....it's also a surprise that this comes up with people who have anxiety, many of whom have insomnia at times.



Interesting you should mention the 5-Hour Energy. I use about a half of one of those once in a great while and they seem to work fine without any nasty side effects. I'm hypoglycemic and actually need a bump of sugar in the morning or I won't fully wake up...but I don't need a Monster lol. I'm amazed that people buy those; they're so expensive! 

If I'm gonna buy an energy drink that costs three bucks, I'm gonna buy a Four Loko and catch a freakin' buzz  ::  Followed by a lot of water and bed.

----------


## Ironman

> Interesting you should mention the 5-Hour Energy. I use about a half of one of those once in a great while and they seem to work fine without any nasty side effects. I'm hypoglycemic and actually need a bump of sugar in the morning or I won't fully wake up...but I don't need a Monster lol. I'm amazed that people buy those; they're so expensive! 
> 
> If I'm gonna buy an energy drink that costs three bucks, I'm gonna buy a Four Loko and catch a freakin' buzz  Followed by a lot of water and bed.



I buy K-mart brand 5hour thingies.  They are two for $1.79  :Rofl: .

----------


## sanspants

> I buy K-mart brand 5hour thingies.  They are two for $1.79 .



No match for Four Loko :b

But seriously, if I really need to stay awake, I feel a lot better about taking a dosage of Sudafed (you know, pseudoephedrine), the decongestant, since my nose is always stuffy at this time of the year anyway. My grades used to always go up when I got sick because the stimulant effect helped me pay attention  ::

----------


## Morisan444

Energy drinks are not good for the health. They can cause the anxiety or other mental disturbances. 
You take good step to quit the energy drinks. Replace your energy drinks with fresh fruits juices, fruits shakes, and protein shakes to boost your energy naturally.

----------


## molokini25

One of the Australian researches shows that energy drinks have the following 10 side effects: 
Palpitations / tachycardia
Tremor / shaking
Agitation / restlessness
Gastrointestinal upset
Chest pain / ischaemia
Dizziness / syncope
Paraesthesia (tingling or numbing of the skin)
Insomnia
Respiratory distress
Headache
So I would advise you to be a bit careful with them and make sure to cut the amount of their consumption.

----------


## Misssy

A friend of mine had a severe reaction to an energy drink, she went to the hospital. Who knows maybe it just freaked her out, I think it gave her heart palpitations.

----------


## Ironman

> Energy drinks are not good for the health. They can cause the anxiety or other mental disturbances. 
> You take good step to quit the energy drinks. Replace your energy drinks with fresh fruits juices, fruits shakes, and protein shakes to boost your energy naturally.



They do pep me up a little too much.  It's worse than coffee.

----------


## billius

I find them weaker than coffee and if not for the fact that I don't want to go too crazy on the caffeine/calories/it'sawasteofmoney I'd not mind. They really don't seem to hurt me. Having one about 20mins before a scooter ride has a lovely effect on it's (nonsexual)orgasm inducing nature.

----------


## ev0ker

sorry but, what exactly is physical anxiousness? is it referring to the physical symptoms of anxiety? i thought anxiety is a mental issue not physical.

----------


## Krissy33

I have anxiety and i just started drinking a monster a day in the morning to help me wake up for about a month now. All coffee was doing was putting me to sleep in a few hours. Since i have started drinking one a day it was really making me go, but not as much now. I have also dropped 10 pounds since ive started drinking this. But not anywhere have i read that this is a good thing. But then again thats the only caffeine i drink a day. The rest of the day i drink water.

----------


## VickieKitties

I used to use a lot of stuff like that, since I work nights.  Then I was eating a bunch of diet pills all the time, now I just take a green coffee supplement on my lunch break.  None of these behaviors effected my anxiety.

----------


## Marck

Well,I am here and i agree with your informative discussion but i have know experience that energy
drinks effect physical anxiety.I think so that energy drinks are so good for get nutrition and energy.
Mostly i like the energy drinks after do the exercise work.

----------


## SmileyFace

> One of the Australian researches shows that energy drinks have the following 10 side effects: 
> Palpitations / tachycardia
> Tremor / shaking
> Agitation / restlessness
> Gastrointestinal upset
> Chest pain / ischaemia
> Dizziness / syncope
> Paraesthesia (tingling or numbing of the skin)
> Insomnia
> ...



I've had all these after drinking energy drinks  ::\:

----------


## Tinkerbell

> One of the Australian researches shows that energy drinks have the following 10 side effects: 
> Palpitations / tachycardia
> Tremor / shaking
> Agitation / restlessness
> Gastrointestinal upset
> Chest pain / ischaemia
> Dizziness / syncope
> Paraesthesia (tingling or numbing of the skin)
> Insomnia
> ...



I get the majority of these issues when I have caffeine in general, I really avoid things with caffeine and caffeine-like additives.

----------


## nemmm3

I've found that energy drinks don't have that much of an effect on me at all.

----------

